# Kelly KHB 600A "REGEN Problem" help



## Felek (Jun 20, 2012)

Hellow, i have problem with regen funcion in my kelly KHB 600A, The regen act only when i put "Brake Switch", "release throttle regen" not work!!. PLEASE HELP ME, i tried connecting three identical controler KHB 600A and situation repeats itself.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Felek said:


> Hellow, i have problem with regen funcion in my kelly KHB 600A, The regen act only when i put "Brake Switch", "release throttle regen" not work!!. PLEASE HELP ME, i tried connecting three identical controler KHB 600A and situation repeats itself.


For that you need to contact Kelly Controller. 

Be nice and explain your situation to them and see what the deal is. I too never could get the release throttle regen function to work but killed my Beta Project Controller before I could address the issue. I figured mine was just an isolated issue because it was a beta software in that controller. 

Just ask. Nicely. fany Victor <[email protected]>


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe it's the zero point calibration?


----------



## Felek (Jun 20, 2012)

somanywelps said:


> Maybe it's the zero point calibration?



you mean throttle efective starting position or releasing throttle starts regen??


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Felek said:


> you mean throttle efective starting position or releasing throttle starts regen??


First one.


----------



## Felek (Jun 20, 2012)

somanywelps said:


> First one.


So, one procent incorrectly adjust, can be the reason? How can i check correct slider position?


----------

